# литература по ремонту аккордеона или баяна



## galyusya (2 Дек 2011)

помогите найти любую литературу по ремонту любого из этих инструментов


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте.

Вот здесь можно загрузить книгу по ремонту баянов, гармоник и аккордеонов. Она старая, но, по-моему, очень ценная.

Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов - 


Сергей


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Дек 2011)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
У меня эта книга давно. Но она не учит ремонтировать, просто вскользь иллюстрирует кое-что относительно ремонта. Не все советы авторов этого пособия я приветствую. 
Я скачал отсюда. У меня ссылка работает.


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

эту книгу реально затерли до дыр. Может у кого есть ссылка на нормальную книгу для ремонта? Мне одна попадалась на ебее - но дорого просил за нее немец


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Дек 2011)

*zloy_ded*,
У меня имется Хохнеровская книжка, но всё по-немецки.


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

Если можно, то скиньте на [email protected] Попробую конвертировать если это не ворд и потом переводчиком перевести. Правда немецкий язычок не особо точен при переводе, но можно попробовать. Заранее спасибо.Если получится - можно потом поделиться с другими


----------



## galyusya (5 Дек 2011)

спасибо всем за информацию


----------



## 1alex123 (5 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> У меня имется Хохнеровская книжка, но всё по-немецки.



Пришлитe мнe эту книгу пожалуйста.
e-mail: [email protected]
Заранee спасибо


----------



## ze_go (5 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> У меня имется Хохнеровская книжка, но всё по-немецки.


ооо. и мне, пожалуйста: [email protected]
спасибо.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (5 Дек 2011)

Книга очень хорошая, много иллюстраций и примечаний автора. Мягкий переплёт. Но как я вам всем вышлю? В провода не залезет никак! А сканировать не буду, много времени займёт.


----------



## MAN (6 Дек 2011)

Да, уважаемый *БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР*, Ваше чувство юмора поистине изумляет. В одной теме Вы советуете меховую камеру на аккордеоне на 180° развернуть для улучшения звукового баланса между левым и правым полукорпусом, объясняя свою шутку нецелесообразностью возни с недостойным инструментом, а тут, гляди-ка, ещё смешнее. Люди просят помочь литературой по ремонту, а Вы им: "Есть у меня хорошая книга, но она на немецком языке и не про вашу честь." Обхохочешься! Мне сразу вспомнился старый фильм Бондарчука-старшего, где "остроумный" дядя пошутил над маленьким мальчиком, угостив его конфеткой-пустышкой и довольный собой от души хохотал. Помните реакцию ребёнка?


----------



## ze_go (6 Дек 2011)

как говорят на "новоязе", БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР ЖЖЁТ... :dance1:


----------



## zloy_ded (6 Дек 2011)

*БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР*,
Зайдем с другой стороны. Готовы ли продать и Какая цена ?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Готовы ли продать и Какая цена ?


Продать что? Книгу? Она у меня одна и притом единственная. Кстати, в ней много внимания уделяется настройке, и даже есть схема настройки в немецкий, итальянский и французский разлив. Книга хорошая!

MAN писал:


> Обхохочешься!


Вам ещё смешно или уже успокоились?


----------



## MAN (7 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:



> Вам ещё смешно или уже успокоились?


 Да как же! Успокоишься тут с Вами! После того как Вы дополнительно уточнили насколько хороша книга, на которую Вы всем предлагаете только облизываться, снова "РЖУНИМАГУ" , причём "АЦЦКИ"!

Ну не желаете Вы или не можете тратить время на сканирование книги, чтобы поделиться ценным её содержанием с другими - это можно понять, так хоть бы информацию о точном её названии и авторах здесь дали, подсказали бы где и как приобрести можно! Для чего ж Вы дразнитесь? Зачем вообще о ней упомянули? Просто так, похвастаться? Вот, мол, какая у меня цаца есть, а вы все умойтесь?


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Продать что? Книгу? Она у меня одна и притом единственная. Кстати, в ней много внимания уделяется настройке, и даже есть схема настройки в немецкий, итальянский и французский разлив. Книга хорошая!


Тогда не в коем случае не вздумайте продавать эту БЕСЦЕННУЮ КНИГУ!Здается мне в этой КНИГЕ и зарыта вся тайна Мастерства!
Иш чаго захотели!Книгу бесценную купить!,наверное со скрытым тайным желанием тоже МАСТЕРАМИ стать!


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР*,
Тогда можно оплатить Ваши труды за сканирование. Другого выхода просто не остается. Иначе зачем было заводить эту тему? Народ просит - надо как то найти выход. Да и сам процесс сканирования не сложный. В крайнем случае можно доверить эту работу какой нибудь компании. Путей решения много - было бы желание


----------



## kire38 (14 Янв 2012)

Еще есть аналогичная книга по ремонту Н.Г. Розенфельда , М.Д. Иванов


----------



## stopor103 (7 Фев 2012)

Посмотрите книгу по этой ссылке и откройте (показать все лоты прдавца) там есть еще несколько книг по этой теме, может кому то будет интересно aukro.ua


----------



## I175ylg (8 Фев 2012)

http://poigarmonika.ru/garmon-tehnicheskie-aspekty.html


----------



## Пифагоровиц (23 Мар 2012)

всем здрасте, неужели вы думаете, что, купив книгу, вы сразу поймете как настраивать, как голоса клепать, это абсурд, да и каждый случай не опишешь

и вряд ли можно назвать человека мастером, который ремонтирует по книге, тем более по одной единственной))

если что - спрашивайте


----------

